# Grot Heads, now with more "body" :P



## ToxicBunny (Sep 6, 2008)

After my Grot Heads topic I figured it was time to get some of those heads some body and gear - the current result looking like so:










I also felt inspired by the new Ork Boss/Nob head with the skull top knot and only one eye and thought to myself "I can make a double of that!" so... I went through my bits, grabbed a Catachan Torso and Arms (to get the little bugger nice and "ripped" :biggrin ) sliced up the one "banner" you get from the Fantasy goblins sprue for the skull (sliced off the furry bits dangling out of it) seperated a top knot from the goblin head (ended up swapping the top knot from the "orderly hair" with the more frizzy one, since I felt it was more true to the original), drilled out the poor sod's eye, slashed off his hand (replaced with a power claw), hacked off the small lass pistol from the other hand (replaced with tricked out twin link shoota thing) - and will be making a GS neck to fill the gap between the head and the body (currently using prestik for it).

The end result is this (original ork head that inspired the model in the middle):










I call him Grub Gorgutz - would love comments and crits on the lot


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

i have a few little fluff problems ok 
i dont think that grots are that strong if normal orks have trouble swinging it around then smoking someone and do space marines!!!!!
and how the hell is one little grot going to get one of them its teeth arent biggenough and its just would be to plain expensive


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

ghazghkull-killyork said:


> i have a few little fluff problems ok
> i dont think that grots are that strong if normal orks have trouble swinging it around then smoking someone and do space marines!!!!!
> and how the hell is one little grot going to get one of them its teeth arent biggenough and its just would be to plain expensive


there awesome? its a plastic space alien lol. it doesnt matter if he 'cant swing it fluff wise' its fricking great lol good to see someone with humour  +rep mate


----------



## ToxicBunny (Sep 6, 2008)

ghazghkull-killyork said:


> i have a few little fluff problems ok
> i dont think that grots are that strong if normal orks have trouble swinging it around then smoking someone and do space marines!!!!!
> and how the hell is one little grot going to get one of them its teeth arent biggenough and its just would be to plain expensive


Hmmm... my army is a "Deathskull Rebel" army - they tend to nick all the equipment from just about everywhere - quite a few of the grots have also geen "enhanced" by either taking alot of beatings from Ork Bosses over the years or by being experiments of Mad Dokk Grodfing.

The trick for a Gretchin to wield the weapon isn't much of a problem - if you can't hit them in the head, hack them off at the knee first 

If you are interested in the further cooked up fluff that has been stewing up over the years (really do need to solidify it to more than just a 'camp story') it can be found here

I will try to let the fluff get a bit more meaty, about time I did some revisions on that particular post but, I think it does it enough justice to explain the how and why of my little Gretchin Deathskulls 

Ste - thanks for the +rep and, yes, the army is based with a LARGE dollop of humour and a soft spot for "the struggle" of the little green skinned blighters. The original inspiration comes from my "Magic: The Gathering" days where my favourite deck (still) is a solid red goblin deck with some of the most rediculous combos under this earth that actualy WORK!

I wanted an oppertunity to convert a ton of things for a theme that I love and would bring out a giggle if it ever got fielded in "open battle" on the game boards (never underestimate the power of distraction, he who laughs at a Deffskull" gives his buddy oppertunity to hi-jack your vehicle, nick your gunz, and leave you with your nothing but an explination to your higher-ups)


----------



## Emporers Champion (Mar 19, 2009)

ghazghkull-killyork said:


> i have a few little fluff problems ok
> i dont think that grots are that strong if normal orks have trouble swinging it around then smoking someone and do space marines!!!!!
> and how the hell is one little grot going to get one of them its teeth arent biggenough and its just would be to plain expensive


Does it really matter???

Nice work it think they are ace!


----------



## reasnd (Jan 14, 2009)

I think hes great! I imagine that this grot has "little grot" syndrome.


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

I like it. Thats a lot of bits from a lot of places with a cool final result. If you want to get a touch closer to the original head you can add a few lines on the hair bit to give it a lot more fine detail.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Awww....they look soooooo cute! Jk, jk. :laugh: Dude, these guys are awesome! They look 10 times better than the GW ones! Here, have some rep, if I can give you some (I may have to pass it around before giving it back to you)


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

love grot gorgutz, have you considered adding some dodgy looking power cables to a supply on his back for the power klaw? It would make the klaw more "connected" to the body, and give some mass to his back to offset the visual impact of the front.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I think there needs to be some Bionik bits on the power klaw. Some pistons and gears. That would let the Boss lift it fine!


----------



## ToxicBunny (Sep 6, 2008)

Epic Fail said:


> love grot gorgutz, have you considered adding some dodgy looking power cables to a supply on his back for the power klaw? It would make the klaw more "connected" to the body, and give some mass to his back to offset the visual impact of the front.


Thanks for this suggestion - I am intending to use a Cadian Vox Caster (the weird backpack with the airials and speaker thingy) that has had all its pointy bits hacked off to just leave me with a nice "power pack" this will also be a GREAT platform for a boss pole (been wracking my head about where the heck I was going to be able to attach one) will use some wire to connect the fist with the power pack, if I have enough glue I will have photos up soon, otherwise I am first going to have to get to town to get my hands on some more super glue


----------



## ToxicBunny (Sep 6, 2008)

Had enough glue to do the pack and pole up with wiring to the claw - current version of Grub Gorgutz now looks as follows:










The glyphs on the banner are those of his surname "Gor" and "Gutz"


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

sweet! fill the gap between klaw and arm with some green stuff and you're set!


----------



## ToxicBunny (Sep 6, 2008)

Epic Fail said:


> sweet! fill the gap between klaw and arm with some green stuff and you're set!


Went in a slightly different direction - at the suggestion of a fellow rebel player - I shortened the claw arm and used GS to widen the arc of the arm as to give the head a comfortable room to fit (used the rest of it to build the neck)










This will probably be the final incarnation of Gorgutz, any more will look like "too much"


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Love the idea! I think that for the most part you pulled it off nicely.k: The only issue I have with it is where the claw meets up with the arm there is a gap showing through. Some green stuff or, as previously suggested, some bionic bits to smooth the transition would help. Overall..., great job so far.:victory:


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

for those who dont know i dont hate the models at all i think they are awesome but i was really just playing the devils advocate (pretending to be some one who hated the idea or some one from gw all in the same) i think i might have repped him but if not i will again for some great work +rep


----------



## Peakey95 (Mar 30, 2009)

Rise of the grots!!!


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

damn imagine a 10k list of just grots thats like 5000 of the buggers (with up grades0 and no orks in sight you have to have killa kans in that army 10k of grots and kanz mint!!!
(happy grinning orky green going of to paint a new kit cyclops)


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking cool. Mean little buggers. 
Nice work, keep it up.

Dusty


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

First of all, That is the bloody Chuck Norris of grots. That is just epic. Insane, But Epic.

Second of all, Where did you find the bodies, or make them, or what, They look beautiful.


----------



## ToxicBunny (Sep 6, 2008)

buckythefly said:


> First of all, That is the bloody Chuck Norris of grots. That is just epic. Insane, But Epic.
> 
> Second of all, Where did you find the bodies, or make them, or what, They look beautiful.


The body of the fellow with the claw is a Katachan model with gs for the neck - the rest of them are all fantasy goblins with ork gear.


----------



## ToxicBunny (Sep 6, 2008)

Grub Gorgutz is finally completed, right down to the paint job


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

Terrific dude! I can imagine him screechin' orders to his budz! +rep


----------

